# Taste of the wild food



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Currently feeding Fromm Beef fritata veg and have no complaints but its pricey. We recently adopted another chihuahua and i'm trying to look into more options for grain free food without chicken that may help save money. I read Totw is good but alot of people avoid it due to diamond recalls. Read lots of happy reviews on totw too. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

For dry food we feed wellness core here as the cheaper food. Mainly they're on either Stella and chewys or primal raw freeze dried but that's more pricey. They like the wellness but LOVE the freeze dried lol. Quality over quantity when it comes to the health of the fur kids


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

I've fed TOTW to my 10 year old Pit bull for the last 6 years and she does amazing on it. I found it to be a little to high in protein for the chihuahuas so we switched to Acana. I might try them on the Pacific Stream version with lower protein tho. We were always happy with the food.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I just bought a bag of TOTW when my bag of Evo ran out and it's ok but I have to feed almost twice as much of it so I'm not sure if I saved any money. I also don't like how low the protein & fat content is but it is a 4-5 star food depending on what Formula you get so it's not a bad food.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You get what you pay for is so true when it comes to our pets nutrition. I would loose all trust in any company that has had a recall, not just one recall, but many. I'm sorry to say that if you want to find a cheaper food than from, you will have to sacrifice the nutrition of your pups. Fromm is not the best dogfood for your dog, but it's by far not the worst. I don't feed kibble because it's over processed, but if I did, Fromm would be one of my choices. If you want to go with any other 4-5 star food, you will pay an equivalent or more amount of money.


----------

